# Pneumatic Zombie Ground Breaker



## Casa Fear

Here is a segment from my haunt of the prop in action.






Here is a video I created showing the workings of it.






Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Spartan005

Awesome how to! If I ever get around to making some pneumatics this will definetely be on the list! thanks a lot


----------



## joker

Sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpookySam

This really makes me want to make the move from motors to pneumatic. I'll have to find a way to talk myself out of it again. Thanks a lot!

Seriously, this prop is great and I love the simplicity of it. Good job.


----------



## DarkShadows

SICKKKK!!! im so copying this but i'll change it up and try a bucky torse. nice prop man i love seen new **** like this!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Somebody call me? LOL What strikes me is that once again, the simplicity of the body makes it one of the best I've seen!


----------



## beelce

This thing is great...I must try air!!....Thanks Casa


----------



## bourno

Nice !!!

Thanks for sharing, that is pretty sweet for the action with only 2 air cylinders.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

kinda hard to read the materials needed. Could you please list them, and btw, AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil

I was trying to picture the mech after seeing you posted your haunt vid. The most effective props always seem to be the simplest (and most reliable). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I love that! That gives me a reason to try pneumatics.


----------



## Lotus

OH WOW could you post the parts lists its hard to read it from the movie


----------



## groovie ghoulie

Awesome Prop, an where did ja get that "brains" audio? I sure could use that! Oh and what the heck the parts list also!!


----------



## Casa Fear

Sorry the parts list was hard to read, but here it is.


6' of 2x4
2 pneumatic cylinders
2 foot brackets
2 rod clevis 
2 clevis mounting brackets
2 4-way solenoid valves
1 prop controller
4 3" hinges (wrist/elbow)
2 2.5" hinges (shoulder)
12 carriage bolts (attaching cylinder)
10 flat phillips bolts (hinges)
2 hex bolts (shoulder)
locking nuts/washers for all bolts
drywall screws (elbow hinge, securing wrist hinge to plywood base)
plywood for base

All bolts were 1/4 by 2" long
I used a picoBoo as the controller but you can use anything that has at least 2 outputs.


----------



## undead41

*Incredible!!*

Nice Job man! Looking at the finished prop you would expect to see so much more going on under there...fantastic!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What psi did you use?


----------



## Casa Fear

The PSI was around 35.


----------



## Casa Fear

the sound bytes were from Adam Johnson's Sound Effects Library, which you can get at frightprops.com.


----------



## scream1973

Ohh this looks like something i might have to try since it seems fairly inexpensive to do given that i have a box of cylinders.. what a good way to start trying out some pneumatics


----------



## scream1973

Whats a good controller to use thats not to pricey?


----------



## HauntCast

That is awesome. Is that an original design?


----------



## turtle2778

This is really cool, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Casa Fear

scream1973 said:


> Whats a good controller to use thats not to pricey?


The quick answer is...
prop-1 - cheapest but you have to program it.
picoBoo - Easiest to set up but cost twice as much.

Here is a thread where they talk about it.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14582&highlight=controller

For this prop, you need something with two outputs.


----------



## Casa Fear

djchrisb said:


> That is awesome. Is that an original design?


It is an original design, it took me about 4 months to come up with that. That's why you will notice in the video that the wood is not cut evenly because I was contanstly adjusting it.


----------



## Terrormaster

I'm curious about costs for this. I don't even own a compressor or know a good source for cylinders that size. Say if I wanted to build this guy and maybe two other air controlled props, what size compressor would I be looking at?

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## bourno

I would get a decent sized air compressor around 15 to 25 gallon. Yeah, gonna be overkill for a couple props, but is nice to have the extra capacity for other jobs. I bought an oil less compressor several years ago and wish that I had an oiled one instead just on the vibration and noise aspect. Watch the spring auctions.

Here is an ebay link for some 3/4" bore x 3" stroke cylinders. Not sure what Casa used for sure. http://cgi.ebay.com/BIMBA-Air-cylin...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

These are spring return but should work fine for this application.


----------



## Terrormaster

So looks like my first air prop is probably gonna hit me up for something in the neighborhood of $500 (including the compressor). This is definitely the one I wanna start with but I'll have to think about it simply for cost reasons - especially since uncle sam just hit me up for a rather large chunk of change. 

That's still a pretty decent deal on the cylinders.


----------



## Casa Fear

If you have a Harbor Fright or Big Lots in you neighborhood, you can get them at a decent price there. I ran several pneumatic props from my 4 gallon compressor.

Here is one for $80
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90168

I eventually upgraded to a 21 gallon and got it on sale for $130.


----------



## joker

Casa Fear said:


> Sorry the parts list was hard to read, but here it is.
> 
> 6' of 2x4
> 2 pneumatic cylinders
> 2 foot brackets
> 2 rod clevis
> 2 clevis mounting brackets
> 2 4-way solenoid valves
> 1 prop controller
> 4 3" hinges (wrist/elbow)
> 2 2.5" hinges (shoulder)
> 12 carriage bolts (attaching cylinder)
> 10 flat phillips bolts (hinges)
> 2 hex bolts (shoulder)
> locking nuts/washers for all bolts
> drywall screws (elbow hinge, securing wrist hinge to plywood base)
> plywood for base
> 
> All bolts were 1/4 by 2" long
> I used a picoBoo as the controller but you can use anything that has at least 2 outputs.


I just picked up some 1" stroke cylinders for really cheap. Do you think I will get enough movement out of them for a prop like this?


----------



## Lotus

can;t wait to begin working on this prop just need to get 2" stroke cylinders


----------



## hpropman

Very cool, can you tell us what was the final angles on all the cuts? This will have to be my first air prop. I just bought a drill press the compressor will have to wait maybe for 09 (sigh - pesky mortgage) Maybe if we eat only every other day. LOL


----------



## Death Master

Great job on the prop I love it and will be stealing it for my own uses, Im not trying to be a Ass but, Scarefactory has something like the rig you have, but its mounted on walkers, I saw them at Transworld Halloween Show. Heres a video:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just goes to show that great idea come in different forms.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love this prop. The hair swinging makes the head look more real for some reason. Maybe because the hair more smooth, natural movement?

Great job on this!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I noticed the hair made the prop, too.


----------



## Casa Fear

joker said:


> I just picked up some 1" stroke cylinders for really cheap. Do you think I will get enough movement out of them for a prop like this?


I think so. You will have to play with the placement of the cylinder a little, possibly moving the cylinder down the arm and making the rod closer to the elbow.


----------



## joker

Casa Fear said:


> I think so. You will have to play with the placement of the cylinder a little, possibly moving the cylinder down the arm and making the rod closer to the elbow.


That's what I was thinking too. Thanks so much for the input!!


----------



## Daphne

That is really cool! You did a terrific job! I can imagine that thing sitting still and then starting when someone walks up ha, ha!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Okay Casa,

They say that imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.

We got our cylinders and valves from Dean @ Monsterguts on Monday. Papa Boo worked on it every night after work. He brought me the mech today. I will be dressing it tonight.

We decided to try using a Gemmy Lightshow
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=80232 
(Bought for that December Holiday) to control his movement. It works awesome!!! Not only can I use two of the outputs for the valves, I still have 4 "random" plug outlets for firing strobes, lights, or another prop. Granted they will be synched with Harold (Our Zombie), but that's okay. Who's gonna guess that the lightning is being triggered by the moaning of the zombie?

Edit: I should have video by next weekend. I can't finish it tonight. Grrrrr. 
I work for a Tuxedo company, and this week is our first prom week. To put that in perspective; It's like the month of October for Spirit.


----------



## kprimm

*pneumatic ground breaker zombie*

That is one awesome prop, and i am in the process of getting the parts together now to build mine.You did an outstanding job of designing and building that one.The little tykes will be wetting thier pants when they see this one in action.


----------



## Dr_Weitle

Awesome Prop!! Do you have any measurements? Angles?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Awesome! Glad that guy stuck in the ground! definitely realistic


----------



## hlmn

This is a great Zombie!!!


----------



## Casa Fear

Dr_Weitle said:


> Awesome Prop!! Do you have any measurements? Angles?


I am glad you like it. It is good to hear when you spend a long time coming up with a prop that other people like it, not to mention the TOTs.

The measurements I have are 13" for the lower arm, 12" for the upper arm (at the widest), and 12" across (at the widest) for the shoulders. But don't get hung up on the measurements, it depends on the jacket or whatever you are going to use to cover it up. If you have a small jacket your measurement should be smaller. That's why I didn't include them in the video.

The arms connected to the plywood base is about a 45 degree angle. The angles on the shoulders (the 2x4 connecting the arms) are cut about 60 degrees on both ends. The upper arms are about 60 degrees that connects to the shoulder. Again don't get caught up in the measurements. It just needs to move freely when you connect the upper arm to the shoulder by that hinge.


----------



## Dr_Weitle

Casa Fear said:


> I am glad you like it. It is good to hear when you spend a long time coming up with a prop that other people like it, not to mention the TOTs.
> 
> The measurements I have are 13" for the lower arm, 12" for the upper arm (at the widest), and 12" across (at the widest) for the shoulders. But don't get hung up on the measurements, it depends on the jacket or whatever you are going to use to cover it up. If you have a small jacket your measurement should be smaller. That's why I didn't include them in the video.
> 
> The arms connected to the plywood base is about a 45 degree angle. The angles on the shoulders (the 2x4 connecting the arms) are cut about 60 degrees on both ends. The upper arms are about 60 degrees that connects to the shoulder. Again don't get caught up in the measurements. It just needs to move freely when you connect the upper arm to the shoulder by that hinge.


Hey Thanks!, I usually modify ideas I get from places to fit the situation, but my OCD makes me try to be the same when I start sometimes. Lol. I really appreciate it. It will be an AWESOME addition to my cemetery. Thanks again. - Doc


----------



## silent night

*great prop*

great job casa!! i am already starting work on my very own, the kids dont stand a chance this year!


----------



## silent night

quick question, i found a stc 4 way pneumatic valve 1/4" npt will that do? thanks


----------



## Casa Fear

silent night said:


> quick question, i found a stc 4 way pneumatic valve 1/4" npt will that do? thanks


It will work great but you will need two of them. It doesn't have to be exactly like this one, any four or five way valve with at least 1/8"npt if fine.


----------



## Lilly

Pretty cool..


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love that vid.. just bookmarked it!

Looks like zombies are all the rage this season. I am always so out-of-style!


----------



## psyko99

That's a great prop. I'll have to add something like it to my wish list of things to build.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just saw this thread - and that zombie is definitely going on the prop list for this year...or maybe next if this years list is already too long... He's just fantastic!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Holy Crapola! That thing is AMAZING an freakin creepy as all get out!!


----------



## BTH

Well I liked this thing so much I had to build one for myself. I'm not very happy with the mask I got. The picture of it showed a lot more hair but i will try to do some hair restoration when i find a good source for heavy straight grey hair. There are several things I still want to tweak including the sound but here it is in all it's glory. Used a prop1 to control it and a cheap MP3 player for sound. Call me a copycat, I don't care......I have a pneumatic groundbreaker!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Casa Fear. I love the way your mind works.

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/?action=view&current=100_4823.flv


----------



## Terra

This is the first How-to thread I popped into and *WOW!!!* Love this. BTH, your prop turned out great too. He sounds terrifying.


----------



## rottincorps

I got some new props to build I have messed with air now for the last two years and keep it simple is the key great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## ghubertu

Casa Fear thank you for the easy-to-follow how-to and great job BTH on 'your version.'


----------



## HauntCast

Hey CF, Hope you don't mind the creative license that I took with describing your prop on the show. 
Mrs. CF, I was only kidding about the hookers


----------



## Casa Fear

djchrisb said:


> Hey CF, Hope you don't mind the creative license that I took with describing your prop on the show.
> Mrs. CF, I was only kidding about the hookers


Are you kidding, I loved it. I don't know what I was thinking not including and references to beer, hookers, or iCarly. It's like I have never listened to the show before.

Your awesome Chris.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Thanks again Casa Fear, we just built 12 of these for the CalHauntS Norcal group.
You can see pictures of the build here:
http://www.calhauntsnorcal.com/meetingdetail.php?mid=50

I still need to update the page with the review of the meeting and some video I took, but the pics are up.

As an extra cool bonus, Jerry from Skulltronix let us host the meeting in his workshop. Man, if I ever win the lottery...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

did anyone hook theirs up and have vid of it working?


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Not sure Youtube has finished rendering them yet, but this was the prototype the class teacher made:





And this was a test for one of the people building:


----------



## Bone To Pick

One more to add to the list - very cool! Now if I can just take about 26 weeks off of work to build all these things........


----------



## kprimm

casa fear has really set the bar high with this prop.Everyone who sees this thing wants to build one. This is one of the coolest props i have ever seen done, and done in a way that it is possible and affordable for others to be able to do.


----------



## Todd

This is a must have for me. Thank you for taking the time to post all the pictures they definitely cleared up the questions I had. 
I have acquired my cylinders and the solenoids hopefully will get some time in the next week to start assembly. 
I am undecided on how I will control this. A stand alone controller with a remote manual trigger would be my preference but learning how to program a decent "routine" and which controller to use is a whole other education for me. 
Thank you again, Todd


----------



## joker

It's not a ground breaker, but based my Jerry Attric prop off of CF's design.

My 2x's are mounted pretty much in a straight line so I get a little different movement, but it kept the walker from tipping.

I've made some changes and need to take another video of it. It's much quieter now and has a more finished look. This prop doesn't have any lower body so it's similar to a ground breaker.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Todd said:


> This is a must have for me. Thank you for taking the time to post all the pictures they definitely cleared up the questions I had.
> I have acquired my cylinders and the solenoids hopefully will get some time in the next week to start assembly.
> I am undecided on how I will control this. A stand alone controller with a remote manual trigger would be my preference but learning how to program a decent "routine" and which controller to use is a whole other education for me.
> Thank you again, Todd


A couple of weeks ago Papa Boo and I experimented with a Gemmy Lightshow music/light controller to make the pistons fire more "randomly". It works great. We plugged each one into an outlet on the box. By recording our own track of zombie noises as an MP3 and using it in the auxiliary jack, we got sound and seemingly random firing of the pistons.

Holy waking dead Batman!


----------



## Bone To Pick

That's hilarious, Joker! Reminds me of my mother-in-law RIP when someone would let their dog go on her lawn. Yeah she'd lose her head, too! LOL


----------



## Peanut5150

Here's the one I built.... Pneumatic Zombie Ground Breaker - a set on Flickr I have a Prop 1 starter kit on order to run it off of.


----------



## undead41

If anyone wishing to build this is looking for the pneumatic cylinders, I have a few brand new Bimba 092-dx's, still in plastic, for sale. These are 1 1/16 " diameter w/ 2" stroke, as described in the parts listed. No hardware. $12 each, which is less than half of the list price.. . We can figure out shipping if I get any interest in them. I hope to see a few more examples of this amazing prop!! PM if interested.


----------



## silent night

hey casa, im about half way done with mine. just waiting on a couple of items and some fine tunning.cant wait to get it done and send in some vids... gary


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Thanks Casa, finally finished mine (well, aside from padding), here's the video.
I didn't do all that great a job on placement of hinges and pneumatics and stuff, so I'm not getting as much movement as you do, but hey, good enough.


----------



## captain canyon

work in progress from France


----------



## captain canyon

*sorry ...*

about the subject ...


----------



## fritz42_male

What a cool Zombie - an undead Rock Star!


----------



## hpropman

Very cool looks like Howard stern! LOL


----------



## Casa Fear

Wow! I am seeing a lot of great zombies this year.


----------



## Tenebrae

That's brilliant, very creepy.


----------



## Kammo

WOW Casa Fear you have set a whole new trend there man... Nice Job!!!
I do have a couple questions though..

1. On the controller, you can use a 2 button or switch controller to control this thing right? I mean yeah you would have to hit the buttons manually but you could right?

2. On the 4-way solenoid, where is the best and cheapest place to get these? Did look on ebay but I have never used a 4-way and not sure what is a good price.

3. What did you use to mount the mask? I hear you say a gallon jug in the video but there are lots of gallon jugs out there and I would really like to "see" what you have under that mask. (I know that sounds kinda kinky) but really, I would like to know how to get the head to stay on with all that jerking around.. (wow im not doing good with words today) sorry. 

Thanks Casa Fear!


----------



## Casa Fear

Kammo said:


> WOW Casa Fear you have set a whole new trend there man... Nice Job!!!
> I do have a couple questions though..
> 
> 1. On the controller, you can use a 2 button or switch controller to control this thing right? I mean yeah you would have to hit the buttons manually but you could right?
> 
> 2. On the 4-way solenoid, where is the best and cheapest place to get these? Did look on ebay but I have never used a 4-way and not sure what is a good price.
> 
> 3. What did you use to mount the mask? I hear you say a gallon jug in the video but there are lots of gallon jugs out there and I would really like to "see" what you have under that mask. (I know that sounds kinda kinky) but really, I would like to know how to get the head to stay on with all that jerking around.. (wow im not doing good with words today) sorry.
> 
> Thanks Casa Fear!


1. That is exactly what I used and it only takes a few seconds to program and you kinda get a feel of when to move each arm.
2. For single solenoids, I buy manifolds on ebay, I go to Evilusions. Brian has the best price by a few bucks. He is great to work with. You can ask him anything.
3. I used a RainX jug, that windshield fluid, it is long and fits perfectly in my mask. You can also use a gallon milk jug, but you may have to squish it a little to fit in the mask.


----------



## mroct31

Thanks to Casa Fear for the help, and to Undead41 for the deal on the cylinders which I was able to use on my own ZGB this year. It was a real big hit with the crowd. So without further a due here it is!


----------



## Creeper

Awesome Mr. O!


----------



## Daphne

WOW MrOct31! That thing is super creepy (in a terrific way). For some reason, it made me think of Linda Blair in the Exorcist. You did an amazing job on it!!! The movement is just incredible!

I have GOT to have one of these things!!


----------



## mroct31

Thanks, that video was actually after I turned down the air pressure as it was much more violent to begin with and popped a pin out of one of the hinges, so I toned it down a bit. I'm thinking of replacing the pins with bolts and locking nuts just to be safe next year.


----------



## Daphne

I just had this vision of body parts flying off and hitting people from before you turned it down. Can you imagine the screams from people when an arm or eyeball goes flying by their heads ha, ha, ha, ha......

Hmm, is it wrong that I find that entertaining...


----------



## Voices in my Head

Very cool prop.. a deff. must do prop


----------



## Jack Reaper

This was really great.....I felt a little like the kid who sits in the back of the class, daydreaming and then I suddenly come too and thinking.....What did I just miss??

Need to learn the differences in cylinders....


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

I totally love that prop idea - thanks.

I'm on a build phase now, I've already got tombstones, pumpkins, a ground-breaker and bits all over the house, the wife is going loopy lol... I think my next ground-breaker may have to have this flavour...

Thx 
Si


----------



## Bascombe

I finally decided to become a member of this online community because of your prop. I can't wait to build one. Thanks


----------



## eyalia

Even after previewing both the prop in action and the how to video, I am at an impasse for building this project. Can you give a diagram and layout in a how-to? Thanks!!


----------



## remylass

I have never, ever made anything like this. It is very cool. Wonder if I can manage it.....


----------



## SouthernHaunter

Hello - I really like this prop - it is great. Thank you for sharing the "how-to". I ordered the material needed to create my own ground breaker. I am going to use 110v AC solenoids. What do you think is the best way to motion trigger this prop? I will be using a picoBoo 105s or Monster Guts Nerve Center controller. I am leaning toward the picoboo 105s. Thank you.


----------



## Zombies R Us

I soooooo love this! Can I have one for my birthday? You have done an excellent job on this, I bet it scares the beejebus outta the TOTs.


----------



## Bloody Mike

Great how-to, I'm putting this on my build list for this year. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## trexmgd

Casa Fear - I know this is an old thread, but nice work! It's definitely on my to-do list!


----------



## Murray the Demonic Skull

*Can't wait to build it!!!*

Love it......great movement!!!


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Man I have tried to make this prop work for two months now and I just cant get the movement....

I would LOVE detailed lengths/widths/and install angles if you are still online. I have tried literally a dozen different combos...


----------



## robp790

I am not so sure detailed lengths are necessary as it depends on what cylinders you use and the mounting you use. I had some trouble building mine, ultimately I deiscovered the real secret is in building it loose. ie your joints around the hinges cannot be tight. Use bolts with a couple of nuts on the ends to create a locknut and leave slop in the connections. The head is truly important to leave loose so it flops around like a dead man. Mine was rotating so I used micro bungees to recreate neck tendons and keep the head facing forward.
Casa Fear does have lengths specified on here somewhere but they are more like suggestions.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Best movement I've seen!


----------



## Casa Fear

I had no idea this post was still going. I really should check it more. If anyone wants a how-to, with measurements, email me directly at casa.fear [the @ sign] gmail.com. Sorry I am trying to avoid spam, just put the email name together. 
Since I don't have a web site up yet, I have a Word document with pictures. It does assume you know how to put the pneumatics together. Just send me an email requesting it and I will send it to you.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

robp790 said:


> The head is truly important to leave loose so it flops around like a dead man. Mine was rotating so I used micro bungees to recreate neck tendons and keep the head facing forward.


I used three screws to limit head movement but still leave it free to move around.


----------



## stagehand1975

So for everyone that has built one of these, how is the durability.


----------



## walterb

*head question*

I built this over the winter. I don't seem to get head movement. Does this start happening with more use? I have a head with long hair to get the hair flip, but there is no movement at the head. Should i drill out the head a bit? I need to keep it from moving too much as i have routed a squirter and led spotlight eyes into the head.


----------



## kprimm

I have run mine for two years now with no issues. I used a folgers plastic coffee can for my head and a couple electrical ties,one on each side, to limit the movement a bit. I have plenty of head movement with mine.The can is mounted on a PVC length and left a bit sloppy on purpose. I then ran a bolt through the pvc and into the straight 2x4 that you use for the pneumatic zombies head.Seems to be working great for me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Casa Fear...well, thanks a lot...now there is something else I HAVE to have....just so you know...my husband is getting very distraught as his "Honey Do" list is growing beyond mortal comprehension. (p.s. thanks from me though because I have been wanting one of these guys for the past 3 years ever since I saw one on youtube.com) Thank you for the tutorial and the "how to" stuff. I am hoping to have one done by October 31st. (or...errrr...my husband is hoping to have one done by then....ha, ha! But he just has to build it...I have to give it life with the head and hands and shrouding....)


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Ok I know this thread is old but I just finished my own "Casa Fear" ground breaker (thanks Casa for sending the details over!!).

The thing is working like a charm! I do have a problem with the mask rotating around the gallon jug with all the thrashing, so anyone with an idea please let me know!!


----------



## ironlou

Bring this back from the dead.....wow. Simply amazing. I need to get the store and see if I can create something this awesome.


----------



## hpropman

velcro, double sided tape, hot glue


----------



## Potters Field

I am new to the forum and this is my first attempt at a prop. Thanks for posting so much detail. I have a feeling this will be the first of many.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Is it critical to use 2" (50mm) stroke cylinders?
Can one use 1.5 or 2.5" stroke cylinders?


----------



## WindyCityCouple

I just built the prop and if the cylinders are too long or short you will have to set the farther back on the board bringing it close to the base. I would keep to the size in the directions if you can.


----------



## gpawood

I'm building one this year, can't wait to get it finished,,,, gonna do a good scare for sure !! Wonderful concept and tut... thanks so much .


----------



## mroct31

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Is it critical to use 2" (50mm) stroke cylinders?
> Can one use 1.5 or 2.5" stroke cylinders?[/QUOTEI
> 
> 1 1/2 might be a bit to small but 2 1/2 should work. Might have to adjust the mounting position of the cylinders but you do that with whatever size you have based on your cuts and such.


----------

